# "You should do mine as well, mate!"



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

Am I alone in getting INCREDIBLY frustrated when you're cleaning your own car at home, and people who walk by just go "Ay mate you should do mine after that ha ha ha ha ha". ?
Or when they go "HAHA MATE YOU MISSED A BIT". 

Obviously they're trying to be funny but what they're actually doing is making me want to spray G101 neat into their eyes. 

Or when you are cleaning your car and a neighbour (or in my case a housemate) tries to talk to you every 2 minutes, when you are clearly busy, in your evening after work, trying to get your car done.. And they keep sticking their head out the window to talk about big f***ng brother.


----------



## Samh92 (Aug 30, 2012)

Your not alone 

At work I get all the time 'oh Sam you can do mine' and I say

'oh fatty where's my cash'


----------



## -rob- (Apr 4, 2011)

After you have spent hours and hours detailing and protecting, you get from passers by "i must give you my car for a quick lick" :wall::wall::wall: a quick lick... i laugh i do...


----------



## Mk3Brick (May 24, 2012)

Infuriating!!

it annoys me more when people (inc family) say 'why are you cleaning you car again' argh  off!


----------



## luke123 (Mar 30, 2010)

My boss always tells me i will wear the paint away if i keep washing my car 

Bless em


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

"It will only get dirty again"
"Yes but so will your @rse and you wipe that don't you?"


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

You've missed a bit - No I haven't I don't miss bits
You can do mine next - OK I charge £150 a day for detailing.

To alleviate people talking I wear ear plugs or mp3 player so I can't hear.


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

Oh dear, I'm feeling your pain. Thankfully its only my next door neighbour who asks me to wash his, but he also manages to politly throw in a compliment about mine 
I have the other side of the coin, the neighbours son opposite thinks I'm mad as he think Greased Lightning is all he ever uses and his car is always clean. 
We also have travellers living next door but one and their daughter (I think) is like why bother, take it down the road (the American carwash I think again) they do a really good job. She's like my bessy now with all the chatting we do........


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

It's the thing I love most about my unit - no more wise cracks from the passing by comedians


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> It's the thing I love most about my unit - no more wise cracks from the passing by comedians


+1

:thumb:


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> It's the thing I love most about my unit - no more wise cracks from the passing by comedians


Haha it has it's good points, but as I'm in a workshop I still get quite a few people interested in what I'm doing, some will ask how much it is to get theirs done and others will point out the Romanians over the road do just as good a job.... I just smile and nod and always manage to bite my tongue - Some people will just never understand it.


----------



## xlfive (Feb 18, 2006)

herbiedacious said:


> "It will only get dirty again"
> "Yes but so will your @rse and you wipe that don't you?"


thats a brilliant come back,I will use that today as my neighbour is at home and i'm cleaning the car today,he always stands at the end of the drive telling me how i should be doing it,he's the one who uses a sweeping brush and a bucket of Fairy by the way lol


----------



## Jamesc (Dec 15, 2007)

I used to get it as well, though not so much recently as i used to live in a dead end corner house so no one was ever passing, new house though people passing all the time, "youll buff your car away!" or "hes defintaly giving that a good going over...wonder if he'll do mine next??"..... or i have kids over looking and asking questions but i pop the ipod in and work away now! usually leave me alone.



herbiedacious said:


> "It will only get dirty again"
> "Yes but so will your @rse and you wipe that don't you?"


Lmao!!! That is just epic!! so true and a great come back must remember that one if someone pisses me off!!


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

i dont really get any comments apart from the same guy who keeps telling me to check my oil and water. At first it never bothered me but its starting to get a bit annoying now but he always tells me how good my car looks.


----------



## ShiningScotsman (Jun 20, 2012)

To increase business I once thought of a a Tshirt which read on the back - "Yes I can do yours next - ask for a price"

And on the front for a laugh - "No I havent missed a bit"


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

We get it at our unit every day.

I got offered a £3 job yesterday. Upon telling the bloke we're not into that kind of thing he threatened to take his custom to the ex petrol station outfit up the road.

Think i lost a £3 job there


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

herbiedacious said:


> "It will only get dirty again"
> "Yes but so will your @rse and you wipe that don't you?"


Got to remember that one :thumb:



ShiningScotsman said:


> To increase business I once thought of a a Tshirt which read on the back - "Yes I can do yours next - ask for a price"
> 
> And on the front for a laugh - "No I havent missed a bit"


http://detailingworld.spreadshirt.c...sed-a-bit-t-shirt-A18590954/customize/color/3

http://detailingworld.spreadshirt.c...ours-next-t-shirt-A18595081/customize/color/4

http://detailingworld.spreadshirt.c...l-cost-ya-t-shirt-A18619238/customize/color/6


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

No point getting upset, they are just trying to make conversation, its what people did before the internet!

Sent via tapadapawapaslappatalk


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

Concours Car Care said:


> We get it at our unit every day.
> 
> I got offered a £3 job yesterday. Upon telling the bloke we're not into that kind of thing he threatened to take his custom to the ex petrol station outfit up the road.
> 
> Think i lost a £3 job there


Oh my goodness.
Is your business going to be okay?

I have a similar argument with my Dad about that. Those polish car washes will never ever ever be used by me.
Infact I don't think I've ever had my car washed by someone that isn't me. :lol:





a video even though it's from 5th Gear.


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

J1ODY A said:


> No point getting upset, they are just trying to make conversation, its what people did before the internet!
> 
> Sent via tapadapawapaslappatalk


True that! It genuinely doesn't bother me at all when people say things to me while I'm cleaning away. Its nice to talk to people every now and then in real life.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Concours Car Care said:


> We get it at our unit every day.
> 
> I got offered a £3 job yesterday. Upon telling the bloke we're not into that kind of thing he threatened to take his custom to the ex petrol station outfit up the road.
> 
> Think i lost a £3 job there


GUTTED!!!

that £3 could have got you a garlic bread with your domino's


----------



## igor0924 (Nov 19, 2011)

Here in Estonia you are automatically named "car-******" if you spend more than 10 minutes doing your car 


The most hated sentence in my life:

"For what reason you are washing your car, it's gonna get dirty anyway"

And my answer to that is "For what reason do you wash your body and clothes?! Gonna get dirty anyway"


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

I don't mind the comments, when i get the "mine next" one, i reply "yeah, line it up, i'll crack on as soon as i've finished mine. On one condition though...you clear it with the missus first".

Before i built my garage, I had once waxed the car and was just ready to start buffing after it had cured. My old neighbour (god rest his soul) used to always come out for a chat. He said "looks like rain", to which i replied yeah, i really want to crack on so can't really stop and chat.

None the less, he chatted away for half an hour, then sure enough it started to rain. He then says "i told you it will rain, i'm going back indoors". Didn't stop raining for a week either, so i drove around with a waxed but "unbuffed" car for a week :lol:


----------



## Stezz (Apr 29, 2011)

This is why I now have a nice big garage to work in and big double gates so I can work in piece.


----------



## rob3rto (May 23, 2007)

herbiedacious said:


> "It will only get dirty again"
> "Yes but so will your @rse and you wipe that don't you?"


Ha. That's a brilliant one.
Doing some paint correction on my brothers Beetle today so will see how the neighbours react to it


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

xJay1337 said:


> Am I alone in getting INCREDIBLY frustrated when you're cleaning your own car at home, and people who walk by just go "Ay mate you should do mine after that ha ha ha ha ha". ?
> Or when they go "HAHA MATE YOU MISSED A BIT".


reply with "i NEVER miss a bit."


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

haha, I remember one of my neighbours had said something similar when I was detailing my mates Porsche Boxster S soft top and was looking immense if I do say so myself.

He was walking by with his wife and kid and said something like, "that looks really good, feel free to do mine once your done".

To which I replied, "No thanks, I only do prestigeous cars"

(he has a wee red civic)

And off he went - D1ck.


----------



## ShiningScotsman (Jun 20, 2012)

Natalie said:


> Got to remember that one :thumb:
> 
> http://detailingworld.spreadshirt.c...sed-a-bit-t-shirt-A18590954/customize/color/3
> 
> ...


LOL - Great minds


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

^^ Wow, yeah that does look good!

I get it a bit, and i tend to reply with - " no problem id love to do it, bring it round with £100 and i'll get it looking mint for you mate!"

Soon shuts them up!


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

If I'm not particularly in the mood for people making sarcastic comments I'll just either put my headphones in, or dive into the car and shut the door to clean the inside :lol: Apart from that I think all the people in my street have finally dropped the whole "missed a bit", "do mine next" etc etc...


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

I tell em to google 'Detaling World'. More members the better.


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

I learnt one from someone off here and use it all the time, when they say you can do mine next just say, "that's what they all say until they see the invoice".


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

I used to get this off one guy all the time, and just speak to him about it. I washed his car with him and was going to machine polish the bonnet but it started to rain. I've told him to come on here a few times but he never has lol

Just remember some people are actually interested.


----------



## Sarah (Aug 11, 2008)

I get it all the time, neighbours tell me I'll wash the paint off, one of my mates takes the Mickey because I love cleaning my car and strangers passing by often say you can do mine next if you want. I just smile and laugh at them all, I couldn't care less what anyone else thinks


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

I use to get this as well, it's cut down big times now, don't know the reason why, but to be honest with you it did not bother me the slightest when the neighbours mentioned for me to clean there car, especially when they gave me a price for a fiver up front, there terms :lol: I told them why not, I'll do it, but never turned back or washed there cars, it must of pi$$ed them off :lol:

I tell them the £5.00 washes are the business round the area, they hav the full equipment and they polish as well, they are alot superior then me, I can't match them I tell them


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Think my neighbours have given up as they know I'm slightly odd.

Never bothers me anyway - it's hardly calling my wife ugly or my kids stupid etc.


----------



## waxb18 (Dec 22, 2008)

I feel the pain everyone's sharing....

Worst one for me was when my mate offered to give me a hand washing the car...but i got pissed off because he wasnt applying the 2 bucket method...

Its safe to say things have never been the same between us


----------



## Mike Oxlong (Mar 11, 2011)

One of my best mates lives next door and I decided to clean his car for him as a nice gesture. Just sponged it and threw some tyre dressing on as he takes no pride in the car whatsoever. He was extremely happy and even offered to wash my car until I told him to never ever touch it or I'll break his legs.


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

lol just say rates are per day and not by the hour.
My neighbours kids actually want to help me do mine, but i never let them. They wet their dads car with my spray bottle of water and say they washed it but all i ever see is water marks.


----------



## *rob* (Apr 7, 2012)

I clean mine in the back of the local pub as my mate lives there, we get all sorts of comments

One guy asked us to do his pug so we told him £100 cash and he walked off

Got them lining up at work though for me to go over their motors and pay for it


----------



## burtz (Apr 14, 2010)

The one i hate the most. 'Wow, why does it take you so long, i can do mine in an hour'.
NNoooooo because yours isnt actually clean!


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

burtz said:


> The one i hate the most. 'Wow, why does it take you so long, i can do mine in an hour'.
> NNoooooo because yours isnt actually clean!


It might be as clean as there prepared to make it and are happy with it though


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

R0B said:


> It might be as clean as there prepared to make it and are happy with it though


That's true, but on the other side of the coin, they also have to accept it takes us much longer to get it to a standard that we consider clean :thumb: The one like this that really grinds me the most is when I'm machine polishing and someone will say, "I don't see the point in going through all this time and money when the local car wash will do exactly the same thing for £10"


----------



## Serious (Mar 19, 2008)

Yes mate I will do it for ya....


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

Just replay 'yeah sure for £(insert here)' and see what they say.....lol Put them on the spot!


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2012)

Same goes with when I remove my wheels every few months to clean inside the wheel and suspension components.... 
"Didn't you wash your car yesterday son"
me - "Yes but today is wheel seal month *whilst fake laughing*"
"Your OCD, you can do mine next"
me - "If you want yes but it will cost you"
"The Asda washers will do for me"
me - *speechless, turn my back and crack on whilst cringing*


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

I guess I'm quite lucky that where I live I'm able to wash it at the back of the drive, in quite a nice peaceful location.

I get a few people walk by now and again, but not many bother me. One bloke over the back has a good look around at times, paying compliments, but that's all.

Personally, there would only be ONE reason for me getting frustrated (not annoyed) by someone throwing quotes at me, and that would be when I have to crack on, as I've noticed something that needs further attention to it than I had considered having to do in the first place....ie. things like stone chips/marks. 
:thumb:


----------



## Hercs74 (Dec 29, 2011)

My neighbours take no notice now.. I did get all the P taking.. But now 6 months in, my car looks in weathered and there's look tired, they now ask when I can do there's.. I explain the £150 fee to do what I do to mine, with an explanation of why, followed the sun gun dance around there cars..!!! To my amazement I have 4 cars to do...!!!!

Think I'll be treating my self to early Xmas present ...!!!! 

It's the way u explain it.. And the sparkly alloys that sell it... What is it women love about sparkly alloys..!!????


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Turkleton (Apr 18, 2010)

Meh, it's just conversation, I don't mind and I usually get another car or two to do.
Always a bit awkward if someone walks past and looks at you but says nothing, rather make some conversation so that I don't look like a yobbo teenager :devil::devil:


----------



## Mike k (Oct 14, 2011)

Im actually quite disappointed and surprised that i don't get any comments. I see people always look but nothing said. Maybe its a sight they're used to seeing by now each time they look towards my house.


----------



## Azonto (Jul 22, 2012)

I think we have to remember that <1% of the uk population will appreciate a fully defect free vehicle and understand what it takes to obtain this level. Those people are not the ones to make comments, rather share interests.

To the (wo)man who walks past and makes _that_ comment, to them, they see what they believe to be a general stereotypical manly thing to do - wash the car and feel the urge to communicate on what they feel is a level of general interest.

Unfortunately, their best "instant off the cuff" witt is sarcasm and the most common car cleaning related sarcastic comments happen to be "you can do mine next" or "you missed a bit".

These people will not for a second stop and think.. Wait, I won't make that comment because he/she probably hears that every day and don't find it remotely funny, they are much more expecting a short, "haha I've never head that one before" type laugh (you know the one) followed by a "yea sure you'll have to get it booked in" - end of conversation.

Just my (as un sexist as possible, sorry!!) personal opinion :wave:


----------



## A3 Sport (Oct 23, 2010)

Well, I have the local alcoholic heading past every day I clean mine, usually smashed doing his paper round - he always asks why Im respraying it again? haha.. Nice fella though, said he 'thinks the world of me' (think he'd had a couple of litres of cider), and offered to clean it for me one day for the price of a haircut. Not many detailers can beat that for Value...

:lol:


----------



## r37 (Mar 6, 2012)

the one i allways get is ''you'll polish the paint off that at this rate'', i usually laugh it off but deep down i know its a real concern


----------



## cbr6fs (Aug 15, 2011)

Get the odd comment here, to be honest it doesn't bother me as i've gotten to know most of my neighbours chatting while cleaning the cars.

There's lad who lives in the apartment block opposite that i've known since he was at primary school, always taken the time to talk to him about my cars and motorbikes when he's had questions as he always seemed genuinely interested.

We really only know each other to say high as we pass in the street, but the odd time he'll come over for a chat.

Last year i was cleaning the interior of the MX5 when i had a call of nature.
While sat on the bog i heard a car pull up outside, as i live on a street that sees a few cars an hour i wasn't really worried.

About 30 secs later i heard the lad opposite shouting, running footsteps and the car racing off.

Turns out the car driver had nicked my sunglasses.
I walked down stairs and spoke to the lad who told me he knew who it was a he asked me not to call the police.

He went off, 20 mins later a car pulls up outside with the lad opposite and another lad.
The lad looked a bit red around the face, he handed my sunglasses back with a very sincere apology in both English and Greek.

Turns out the lad opposite (must be around 19 now) is pretty dodgy, but me taking the time to have a quick chat over the years saved my buying new sunglasses.

Also had another neighbour i talk to while cleaning the car, climb up onto our first floor balcony to check the house when the alarm went off and we were on holiday.

So my advice is to just smile suck it up and spend a few mins having a chat, you really never know when it'll come in handy having a few neighbours on your side.


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

I tend not to get any comments, I think it's because everyone knows I'm a miserable old git, and the few well chosen words in the past to the idle scuffers wandering about during the day, must have confirmed it !! :thumb:

I do like the "dirty botty" come back though!!:thumb:


----------



## xScotty (Apr 21, 2012)

JakeWhite said:


> That's true, but on the other side of the coin, they also have to accept it takes us much longer to get it to a standard that we consider clean :thumb: The one like this that really grinds me the most is when I'm machine polishing and someone will say, "I don't see the point in going through all this time and money when the local car wash will do exactly the same thing for £10"


Doesn't half grind my gears, I haven't done much detailing of other peoples cars. Only done 2 full cars, its the fact when people see a picture and the paint is like a mirror or they see a before and after they just think WOW! I love it, lass at work came upto me as I did my mates corsa for trax, she was like I've seen his car and I'm really impressed! You can do my boyfriends lol, and I'm actually doing it in a few weeks 
Although most cars just need a few good layers of srp, as people don't know the difference, and a machine polish takes forever


----------



## Kotsos (May 7, 2011)

Talking neighbors are everywhere , they do it all the time so I don't bothered. After countless washes a neighbor still ask me if I have the miracle polish he used 20 years ago to remove scratches but he don't remember the name. The most frustrating thing happens when they touch the paint. I d love to do a gastric lavage with karchers turbo nozzle for free


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

I get loads of witty comments from my neighbours visitors and my landlord.

Since my landlord told me I need to get out more whilst I was washing me car, and I replied 'I'm in the garden not the bath you retard' his comments appear to of stopped haha! 

Next stop, the neighbours.

Not overly bothering me though, as I enjoy it and they obviously see how clean my car is!


----------



## Magic Detail (Jul 25, 2010)

The tradgic thing about this thread is the amount of guys prepared to give up a weekend for just £150 for what is ultimately cleaning someone elses car... :lol:

Oh and the comments are just the norm for people that don't understand what it is we do. As many have said you just have to smile and be polite. You never really know who you're pi$$ing off by being smart back. You don't want cars getting vandalised when only charging £150


----------



## Azonto (Jul 22, 2012)

Paragon said:


> for just £150


£150 to some people is a lot of money..


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

If I was asked to do someones car, thats what I'd say I'd do it for.
I don't want to do other folks cars so I'll happily price myself out of it


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

Azonto said:


> £150 to some people is a lot of money..


£150 for a days work doing something you enjoy isn't too bad imo?


----------



## Azonto (Jul 22, 2012)

JakeWhite said:


> £150 for a days work doing something you enjoy isn't too bad imo?


That was my point, I was looking from detailers perspective..


----------



## Magic Detail (Jul 25, 2010)

You work all week presumably, so to then give up a weekend for £150 to clean someones car?! Some of you must be mad or not have much of a home life??? That was the point I was getting at.. unless of course you want to go full time pro and are building a business, but even then you're setting off on the wrong foot because £150 isn't alot of money to machine someones car, so as soon as you put your prices up you lose part of your established cusomer base because they'd say "it was only £150 last year, now you want £300?".


----------



## Azonto (Jul 22, 2012)

Paragon said:


> You work all week presumably, so to then give up a weekend for £150 to clean someones car?! Some of you must be mad or not have much of a home life??? That was the point I was getting at.. unless of course you want to go full time pro and are building a business, but even then you're setting off on the wrong foot because £150 isn't alot of money to machine someones car, so as soon as you put your prices up you lose part of your established cusomer base because they'd say "it was only £150 last year, now you want £300?".


I think sometimes people like to do things more out of enjoyment than financial reward..
Also missed the part in your other post that mentioned machining :thumb:

In terms of building a business, lots of companies use special "introductory" offers to showcase what you can do at a cut price to increase awareness and customer base so a half price offer to gain a customer once a year for the next 5 years at full price isn't so bad after all


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

r37 said:


> the one i allways get is ''you'll polish the paint off that at this rate'', i usually laugh it off but deep down i know its a real concern


Ha ha, I've just got this of my neighbour and almost burst out laughing at his face after reading it on here recently :lol:
I composed myself, and just let on.


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

r37 said:


> the one i allways get is ''you'll polish the paint off that at this rate'', i usually laugh it off but deep down i know its a real concern


^ I've had that one a few times in the past.....I just tell 'em "that's the plan!", and look at 'em with the rotary in one hand, and a psychotic smile.....they don't usually hang around long after that :devil:


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

bigmc said:


> You've missed a bit - No I haven't I don't miss bits
> You can do mine next - OK I charge £150 a day for detailing.
> 
> To alleviate people talking I wear ear plugs or mp3 player so I can't hear.


Second that mp3 thing.

Failing that and the comments come i tell them to f**k off

Simples


----------



## Ronaldo2582 (Dec 4, 2009)

Was giving the car a good going over the other day and got all the usual comments from the neighbours 

"you are gonna wash that paint away"

"you can do mine next"

"i hope your house is as clean as your car"

And then one of the golden oldies in the street comes up with

"I hope you give your mrs as much attention as you do that car"

I really wanted to say something a tad naughty back to him but didn't want the old boy collapsing in front of me...lol


----------



## liam99 (Dec 29, 2009)

I just smile and carry on my neighbour's got use to it, Some of old people seen as reason to talk to me never really bothered me. I'm in the middle of moving at the moment, So it'll all start again with odd looks, Curtain twitching and comments when I wash the car.


----------



## addzSE (Feb 4, 2012)

Totally know the feeling!


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

I've got a DW T shirt with all the questions & answers on the back :thumb:

Now I just say "read the back of my T shirt" as I carry on detailing 

What I would really like to shout is - fu** off!!! :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Hercs74 (Dec 29, 2011)

I see there has been a little discussion about the £150 and taking my time up doing the work and something about not having a home life..

Comments which are unnecessary considering as the writer DOES NOT have facts.. So let ME put U in your place... 

I work 5 very long shifts in a row.. I then get 8 days off... So I get plenty of time spending it with friends family and do all that I need to do...!!! 

I don't need to justify myself to anyone but me..!!! 

So the lesson 2 lessons to be had are;

1). Get all the facts prior to making daft remarks

2). Make daft remarks expect a come back..!!!

I enjoy what I do with cars.. People will pay pro prices for a pro job.. I am not a pro and hence charge what is considered fair and reasonable for the quality of work I supply..!!

Should I get to a good enough and get more requests than the ones I'm getting I may go into business and then charges will varying to cover that gained skill and over heads.. But right now everything is good.. I only charge to cover products and a little of my hobby time...!!!!

Which as I can read majority.. Bar 1 seem to all agree with... But hay u always get 1 that has to comment and be unsupportive...

Good luck me and anyone else who enjoys there hobby and earns a little pocket money out of it..!!!

Rant over.. I'll say no more on the matter... Just voicing my entitled opinion.. Oh and no offence taken..!!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

Oh my, oh my!! I've only cherry-picked the messages that I've read on this
thread and quickly came to this conclusion... 
What a horrid and grumpy lot you are!​
Seriously, if you enjoy doing your detailing as a hobby, then why not also
have just the modicum of a sense of humour? All you are doing is a bit of
cleaning, why not enjoy it and be proud to show that you enjoy it... Grrrrrrrrrr!!

Regards,
Steve


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Makes me laugh.
You start cleaning and all of a sudden its an olympic sport everyone seems to try and do it up tecroad in record quick time.
Had a bloke yesterday turn round and tell me that i was to picky ad he had washed and dried his in the tie it took e to do the wheels.
I jst asked him if hiswheels looed like these or wold he like me to come round that evening and show him how to do them.
Then his wife arrives ad asks why tip that water down the drain why not throw it over the car to rinse it.... I asked her if se filled her bucket from the iver or the toilet and thats why i do what i do and get paid well for doing it. They sort of got the hump called me rude and ignorant and walked off.
To cap a good day my oppo went and stuck a flyer under wiper for a giggle
Got to love some people aint ya.


----------



## Hercs74 (Dec 29, 2011)

I enjoy it.. I'm very proud of what I have learnt and the result I'm turning out from what I continue to love doing...

Added bonus if people I know want me to do their cars...!!! 

I love it, I enjoy it and I'm happy doing it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

since moving i have not had this problem at all  the only reason it used to annoy me was it disturbed what i was doing!

The most i get now is from the neighbour is "can i borrow a bit of shampoo mate".

And his young son (3ish) said as they were washing the car... we are doing what matt does.... took that as a real compliment.


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

Lowiepete said:


> Oh my, oh my!! I've only cherry-picked the messages that I've read on this
> thread and quickly came to this conclusion...
> What a horrid and grumpy lot you are!​
> Seriously, if you enjoy doing your detailing as a hobby, then why not also
> ...


We are proud we do it and we do enjoy it. Many of have a sense of humour but sometimes you just want to do it in peace.

I'll take horrid and grumpy anyway.


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

Just washed my car and the neighbour just said you can mine next. So i replied wait till you see the invoice and he looked confused.


----------



## Moggytom (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm not bothered bout people passing and saying stuff usually get good comments  only person who pee's me off is my dad cause even with my brand new car he always tells me you can't polish a turd all startedwhen he watched me wax my old Morris minor


----------



## Dingo2002 (Apr 4, 2007)

What annoys me more than anything else, more than the silly little "missed a bit comments" is when i'm polishing. I apply polish to my pad and someone will start talking to me stopping me starting to polish so it dries out and I have to clean my pad and start again. Or even worse than that I spread the polish, begin my pass and someone starts talking to me forcing me to stop and ruining my first pass.


----------



## mjd (Dec 18, 2006)

The odd comment doesnt bother me so much, its the fact the some people have a detailing radar and want to come and discuss everything and anything with me when I'm working to tight deadline


----------



## georgey2011 (Oct 24, 2011)

Ive got this old bat who lives up the road.. now I buy and sell motors so im out there every weekend if not most weekends cleaning them up and guaranteed she will walk past 3 or 4 times (does laps of the street) yet must have Alzheimers as every time she walks past she makes the same stupid comments and remarks. Theres also a young chav lad who takes the **** and some middle aged crackhead from further up who tells me each time he walks past ' ill wear it out ' whatever that means.. Everyone's got a hobby but it seems when you clean cars everyone if not most people just have to take the ****.. I don't get it or get why they need too.


----------



## Chino (Sep 12, 2011)

I just usually have some loud rock music of some variety blasting out of the car/radio, seems to scare off/overpower daft comments lol


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

I like the comments. Allows me to imagine that they can think of nothing more intelligent or funny to say. So I just smirk and nod back knowingly. 

Some are genuinely interested though and make the effort to comment properly. I'll always give time of day to them.


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

I used to love the comments in college. Someone with a filthy old shed would start with the "Why you cleaning that old piece of junk?" and just as I was about to give a decent explanation, the fit blonde girl who sat on the other side of the class would jump in and say "Leave him alone, I think what he can do to that jeep is amazing, and he's cleaning mine next weekend!"

Unfortunatly, I never could forgive her for calling my Land Rover a 'jeep' :devil:

But I did do her Corsa and all her freinds cars, nothing serious, just a quick wash/wax and some tyre shine, but it kept me in good company and free beers all through my teens!  Where I live, the neighbours are pretty quiet, and I don't get the comments any more, just the usual "DINNERS READY!!!!" Which means " Ah cack, I've got sealent to buff off and my pie will be cold by the time I'm done" Hell hath no fury...


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

I still am plauged by one of the people I house share with insisting on talking to me about what's on TV, or Big Brother, every time they walk past. 
Despite me saying multiple times I don't watch TV and I do not like Big Brother at all.


----------



## MA3RC (Jun 19, 2012)

I tend to put my headphones on whilst washing the car. So I'm in a world of my own. But my neighbour is as bad as me forever washing the car so sometimes he'll come up to me when I'm washing the wheels or something and tap me on the shoulder asking for some advice and scare me to death!!


----------



## Daveskater (Jan 13, 2012)

Lowiepete said:


> Oh my, oh my!! I've only cherry-picked the messages that I've read on this thread and quickly came to this conclusion...
> What a horrid and grumpy lot you are!​
> Seriously, if you enjoy doing your detailing as a hobby, then why not also have just the modicum of a sense of humour? All you are doing is a bit of cleaning, why not enjoy it and be proud to show that you enjoy it... Grrrrrrrrrr!!
> 
> ...





xJay1337 said:


> We are proud we do it and we do enjoy it. Many of have a sense of humour but sometimes you just want to do it in peace.


Exactly, I'd rather be left to get on with it quickly if I'm doing my own. The annoying thing isn't having the comments, it's the having the same comments over and over again. Our neighbours on one side are retired, and the old chap always tells me to do his next if he comes outside while I'm doing mine. Wish he would get me to do it as he always takes it to the Poles!


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

I had a thing today, while my girlfriend was in the toilet I was wiping the car down in a supermarket car park. Couple of lads came out while I was busy with the quick detailer and micro fibre.

"You should do mine as well mate!"
.... "... no thanks" I mumble and go back to minding my own.


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Daveskater said:


> Exactly, I'd rather be left to get on with it quickly if I'm doing my own. The annoying thing isn't having the comments, it's the having the same comments over and over again. Our neighbours on one side are retired, and the old chap always tells me to do his next if he comes outside while I'm doing mine. Wish he would get me to do it as he always takes it to the Poles!


Next time he asks do it , most people just want a quick wash and hoover


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Doing my car the other day when a woman walks by and says "you can do mine next" I reply " no problems £50" just to see her reaction. She then proceeded to tell me how much car polish and wax her husband and son had. You can all guess my reply.


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

its not so bad in the street where i live now as the neigbours have given up making silly comments as they are used to me doing it.
but it did get on my nerves so you are not on your own


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

dont get het up over it, just smile and say ney bother mate .


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

the only people who take the **** drive cars like these;
























so don't let it get to you


----------



## NorthernNick (Mar 23, 2011)

I get one or two who say the usual "you're always cleaning your cars" or "its just a car you know"
To which i usually just smile and think to myself "yeah, but it looks so damn good  "


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

herbiedacious said:


> "It will only get dirty again"
> "Yes but so will your @rse and you wipe that don't you?"


hahaha quote of the day that is!


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

i hate when my neighbour pops his head out the window to talk about random stuff and im in the middle of buffing off wax OR when i get a long phone call.


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

Mike k said:


> Whats this got to do with the thread title??????? If i was a moderator i'd remove all this and clean the thread up so it goes back to topic.


Good point Mike...however its a bit more exiting than the usual , what wax what polish what shampoo threads...:thumb::lol:


----------



## Mike k (Oct 14, 2011)

R0B said:


> Good point Mike...however its a bit more exiting than the usual , what wax what polish what shampoo threads...:thumb::lol:


Yesah i guess it is, carry on guys, lets hope the other party gets involved for a bit of quality reading:lol:


----------



## Tank. (Dec 26, 2011)

amazed that in my whole time of being out doing the car today no one actually said this to me, 
although did have a distraction of a neighbour coming over asking about my foam lance, and asked for a shot on his car which i happily obliged and sent him to find this forum and point him in the direction of the AB foam lance group buy to get his own


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

So this makes sense - I drive a Subaru Impreza GX (non turbo) That one <
A bloke I've never seen before walked passed while i was rinsing the bonnet this afternoon and shouted out 'ere mate you wont make a turbo grow by watering it'
This is the only time I've ever actually laughed at something that people have said whilst walking passed. Ter


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

ive even got people pet dogs asking me to do there cars ,,,all the time woof woof day mine next woof


----------



## steve1975 (Oct 14, 2012)

Concours Car Care said:


> We get it at our unit every day.
> 
> I got offered a £3 job yesterday. Upon telling the bloke we're not into that kind of thing he threatened to take his custom to the ex petrol station outfit up the road.
> 
> Think i lost a £3 job there


i bet you lost sleep over that


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

my GF does my head in when as the cheek at knocking me cleaning my car but then wants me to clean her car. makes me laugh


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

simply tell them sure bring it round, but its £45 a pop.


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Annoys me more when people stand there smoking flicking *** ash all over your car!!! Proper riles me! 

Uploaded via my test iSpamphone on Vodafone on Tapatalk2


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2012)

I had quite a funny one. I was polishing the car and 6 p*ssed up lads walked past and started doing the wax on, wax off from Karate Kid  I pointed out it was polish and they started saying Polish On, Polish Off.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

Simple, I just actaully do the neighbour's cars - they are my free 'test beds' for any new products I fancy! In terms of the friendships and any help I ever need back, well worth it!

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## Bmpaul (Apr 12, 2010)

The most simple one for the old "you can do mine next" is " ok, £100" they don't have much to say to that. I realise its mostly people trying to be friendly, but man it is annoying after a while!!! I get the same bloke saying "you'll polish the paint off that" with out fail. There's another bloke, nice fella- loves a chat about football just as I'm applying the wax! In my head I'm like "please go away so I can finish" so I just give the old one word answers. Usually does the trick


----------



## Tank. (Dec 26, 2011)

CliveP said:


> Simple, I just actaully do the neighbour's cars - they are my free 'test beds' for any new products I fancy! In terms of the friendships and any help I ever need back, well worth it!
> 
> Regards,
> Clive.


i did this once as a favour and also to feed my detailing habit,
lass in the flat downstairs has a white clio, which was absolutely bogging, gave it a good wash, scrubbed the wheels and a coat of AS wax, tangoed the door shuts.
this was a good couple weeks ago, car is bogging again


----------



## Mike k (Oct 14, 2011)

I'm actualy kinda disappointed that people walk past and don't comment on me cleaning the car. I can only presume that after 11 years off being out there every week cleaning the cars i've owned people probably just think there he is again.


----------



## m2srt (Oct 5, 2012)

xJay1337 said:


> Am I alone in getting INCREDIBLY frustrated when you're cleaning your own car at home, and people who walk by just go "Ay mate you should do mine after that ha ha ha ha ha". ?
> Or when they go "HAHA MATE YOU MISSED A BIT".
> 
> Obviously they're trying to be funny but what they're actually doing is making me want to spray G101 neat into their eyes.
> ...


I used to own a two tone green mk3 Capri Calypso, one day I was detailing it when a guy walked past and yelled ''oi delboy, you've missed a bit!''. That was when I gave up on my 'British Bullit' project and sold the car. I regret it to this day.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Just had my neighbour get out his car & have the usual chat before he said "when you gonna clean mine?" I said "what's in it for me?" he says, "you get to see a shiney car everyday!" :lol:

Needless to say I didn't proceed to do his dirty work for him.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2012)

If anyone asks to wash their car for nothing I say wash it with washing up liquid for them the spray a little old school Iron x in to the vents when finished:devil:


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Luckily enough we have a long drive, so unless someone wants to wander up it or shout from the street I don't get any silly comments.
I just get my neighbour peeking over his fence saying "You'll wash it away".


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

The other day. A black BMW estate pulled up and the driver said "I'll just park mine behind that one?", at first I said "I get that a lot", then made a point of looking at the car and all the mess and said "actually, you better pull her in". He lost some of his smile and drove off.


----------

